# Loud screaming at 1:00 AM. Foxes?



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a couple of minutes ago a piercing screaming tore through the silence.

It's about 1:00 AM and it's too late for any annoying neighbors to be making noises.

This is the closest to the sound I heard.

http://www.foxforest.org/upclose/sounds/redfox-distress.wav

Now imagine this for 3-4 minutes, non-stop screaming. I'm pretty spooked.

What could have happened to that fox?

Was it killed by a trap?

A hunter? Unlikely at these parts.

Edit: I can't believe I just made a thread about fox calls at 1 AM.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Just be glad you don't have racoons.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

It could be cats getting it on...they scream like b!tches !!!!


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Ambitious said:


> It could be cats getting it on...they scream like b!tches !!!!


Sounded like a dying animal.

VERY loud and disturbing.

Something like the sample in my OP, but worse.

No way it's a mating call.

Something happened.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Just be glad you don't have racoons.


Used to have squirrel problems when I lived in Pittsburgh.

The neighborhood was appropriately named "Squirrel Hill".


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Ivan AG said:


> Sounded like a dying animal.
> 
> VERY loud and disturbing.
> 
> ...


Well i experienced something similar, i was lying in bed and heard these screams coming from my back garden. I thought the was a woman being attacked of killed or something. I ran downstaires and there was this high pitched noises i couldnt figure out. Asked my dadthe next day and he told me its the cats haha!!


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Ambitious said:


> It could be cats getting it on...they scream like b!tches !!!!


It's gotta be this...I've heard quite a number of these >>...


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Watch as a bloody fox corpse shows up in the morning or some weird mutilated carcass is found. 

Something did happen. It all happens for a reason. 

I bet the neighbors heard it as well.

I wonder if they're used to the British wildlife.

I hope it's a fox.

It has to be.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to live in an area with foxes & they freaked me out the first night I heard their screeching. It sounds like typical behaviour to me, but I'm not a fox expert.. so who knows.
Also, it is spring.. so ..mating season maybe? :stu


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Did it sound like this 



 cause they'll just make that sound sometimes over and over without being injured at all. If not are you sure it wasn't just a rabbit. They scream horribly when they get caught by something. Some predators do make extreme noises just out of territory or mating. I'm not sure what you have around though. Large cat species in the US are known for their screams. Try listening to that all night 



.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Raccoons and squirrels make the _scariest_ damn noises I've ever heard. Very similar to what you posted, only longer and louder.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess they were fighting.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Ivan AG said:


> Sounded like a dying animal.


When done right, it should. The French call it "la petite mort".


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I have bush tail possums making the weirdest sounds at night. Very spooky.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Use to have a screech owl that use to hang around the house I grew up in. It used to scare the heck out of me when I was little kid.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah where I live there are a ton of foxes. Either that or a serial killer on the loose :lol


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

there is a pond in the yard behind us with ducks and geese and I have definitely heard long death scenes played out, someone suggested it might be raccoons getting them.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

coyotes are the worst......just the worst.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Ambitious said:


> It could be cats getting it on...they scream like b!tches !!!!


This is more likely, I've heard it a few times and it's the female cat (I think) screaming as the male cat bites her neck.

cats have more relationship experience than me! :um


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a fox you heard. Last summer I experienced the exact same thing, I was hearing terrible noises from outside my window one night so I hesitantly opened it expecting to see something awful. Honestly I thought a woman was getting raped the noise was just horrific, I look down and it's this fox screaming at the top of it's lungs. It carried on for a good 10 minutes I didn't know what to do, finally it got bored and fled.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Music Man said:


> This is more likely, I've heard it a few times and it's the female cat (I think) screaming as the male cat bites her neck.
> 
> cats have more relationship experience than me! :um


They don't scream because the male bites the neck... it's a bit more, uh, intimate then that. Look it up or something cos I'm sure I can't say it here, but it makes me so glad I'm not a cat.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

The title of this thread is incorrect. 



Loud screaming?

Is there quiet screaming as an alternative?


----------



## whitesnake87 (May 8, 2009)

I know coyotes and wolves howl whenever they kill a prey. But foxes don't move in packs. I think they are independent animals. Maybe an animal got it...they mostly come out at night...mostly


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Ivan AG said:


> Just a couple of minutes ago a piercing screaming tore through the silence.
> 
> It's about 1:00 AM and it's too late for any annoying neighbors to be making noises.
> 
> ...


Its been a while now, they still screaming?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What does the fox say?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

to me it sounds like a cat but it might just be some drunk people or something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scared the crap out of me D: (volume was loud)

Sometimes cats sound like babies crying or children screaming.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

u should have recorded it


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> What does the fox say?


Hah this is exactly what I thought of when I saw this thread. Oh man.. I spend way too much time on the internet. :no

For anyone who doesnt know and wants to be annoyed:


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

probably foxes' sexy time, the vocalist of sigur ros said they sounded the worst


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It sounds worse than what it is. Just like cats.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

There are loads of cats and foxes around here they scream and make all kinds of noise all night. First time i heard it i thought someone was being attacked out side my house.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

puffins said:


> coyotes are the worst......just the worst.


so true they can be annoying. I heard a bobcat scream outside my house once at night sounded like a human scream. I think there was just one so I don't know what it was screaming at and it did it just once unlike these


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

one night in my country there was a scream of a lady around 11pm that lasted for 1 minute, everyone was afraid to look since we heard a gunshot right before the screams, the next day I found out it was just a teenager walking by who was playing around trying to scare people


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Everyone is wrong on this. What was really happening was your neighbor gave his girlfriend a donkey punch.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

No kitttaayy, badd kittay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foxes bark and howl? Interesting.


The scariest ones are RACCOONS! I hear them at night sometimes and they are piercing. It's frightening to hear in the middle of the night.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nonsensical said:


> Everyone is wrong on this. What was really happening was your neighbor gave his girlfriend a donkey punch.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


>


I almost thought they were actually going to explain it when the reporter started saying "it's when a girl bends over and.... the man...." lololol

Still pretty funny.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nonsensical said:


> I almost thought they were actually going to explain it when the reporter started saying "it's when a girl bends over and.... the man...." lololol
> 
> Still pretty funny.


lmao the actual bit she was talking about was really funny too i think


----------

